# want to know everything about a 240sx, and nissan engines



## Jordan9786 (Apr 16, 2009)

how you doing guys and girls,

ive recently been looking into a first car for myself (im 17) now, its between honda and nissan, and honest, ive always wanted a Nissan since i was a kid, now im a real newb at nissan, im O.K with honda and things, but id really like to know about nissan.

mostly how to maintain them, been reading alot they are high maintenance cars, and im leaning towards a 240sx as my first car:idhitit: is there anything that could give me like just some basic outlines on how i can learn all these things? and about nissan engines.

Thanks,

Jordan


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Good places to learn are the various "Sticky's" in all the forums of this web site and the Wikipedia web site.


----------



## S13nismoking (Dec 18, 2008)

One word...google. Just spend a little time researching and you'll learn tons of things. You could also spend a little time reading some posts on here. You'll find threads about problems and normaly they'll have answers in them...Also if you get the car, I'd recomend buying a factory service manual.


----------



## Ambrotos (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought a repair manual for my 200sx today and I've been flipping through and skimming the pages.
The first chapter is titled "Tune-up and routine maintenance". It breaks down all the upkeep tasks like changing oil, checking the battery, checking all the brakes, mostly just the necessary things. The rest of the chapters outline every part of the car (Fuel and exhaust systems, brakes, body, engine, suspension, etc...) and gives step-by-step instructions for repairs.

I highly recommend picking up a repair manual at at auto parts store. I got mine at Advance for 20$.


----------



## David48 (May 3, 2009)

Is there one page that explains a lot about the engines? I'm also new to 240s, and I want to learn a lot about them, but I don't really know that many websites for Nissans. Of course, I'm gonna start with the search bar.


----------

